# Elijah Julier ships officer



## persimmon (Apr 1, 2009)

I am trying to track my g grandfathers sea history!! His name was Elijah Julier b 1841 Caister Norfolk d 1925 Dover, Kent. I believe he was on the 'Walmer Castle' of the union castle steamship company in 1902 sailing to south africa, although he is sometimes listed as master, he also shows up as a ships officer. As the ship was only built the previous year he is possibly listed on the first crew list for this ship!! Can anyone help me with this search! Roger.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

It would seem to me that the only, maybe? positive info you have is that he served on WALMER CASTLE sometime in 1902. I suggest your first step is to substantiate this by looking at her logbooks for that year,in the piece BT165/35 at the British National Archive
Ship WALMER CASTLE official number 114839 dates of voyages 24 May 1902 - 12 July 1902, 26 July 1902 - 13 September 1902, 27 September 1902 - 15 November 1902. 
Then take it from there.

Roger


----------

